# Wanting a clone of that whoop strawberries and cream



## Aydhin (14/9/18)

as the title says, I’m not sure if any of you have tasted it , but I’d like to make a whole bunch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (15/1/19)

I absolutely hated this juice bro.

If you're based in the Jhb area and if you don't mind collecting, you can have mine. 

Reckon there's 3/4 bottle that's been laying in my cupboard for some time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aydhin (15/1/19)

Was my fav strawberry vape , I’m in Pe unfortunately  ... can’t even find that juice in stores here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (7/2/19)

BATMAN said:


> I absolutely hated this juice bro.
> 
> If you're based in the Jhb area and if you don't mind collecting, you can have mine.
> 
> Reckon there's 3/4 bottle that's been laying in my cupboard for some time


Vape it can't be that I punish myself with some bad e juice lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

